# Passenger stops on a layout



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Many of the layouts that I come across suggest or propose the use of spurs for possible industries. Are spurs only to be used for the sole purpose of industries? Can a spur be used as a platform for passengers to offload or should passengers platforms be located elsewhere around a layout? Sorry if my question(s) seem confusing. Trying to get an idea of places where passengers can off load.

** On a side note. Whomever is recommending Thortrains.net to persons looking for advice on layouts with limited spacing, not only do they have layouts, but a section titled, "How Real Railroads Work". I found that section really helpful.


----------



## harley-guy (Aug 28, 2010)

spurs can and have been used for passenger station but the more common thing probably is a passing track for the passenger train to pull off onto.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say the most common approach would be for passengers to be off-loaded on the main track.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

harley-guy said:


> spurs can and have been used for passenger station but the more common thing probably is a passing track for the passenger train to pull off onto.


Thanks. I saw a example of layout where the person was explaining a game called "Dispatcher". On the layout there were some destinations that doubled as industries and passenger destinations along the siding.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd say the most common approach would be for passengers to be off-loaded on the main track.


Thanks gunrunnerjohn. Still planning and before I buy anything major


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Brooklyn, it really comes down to your personal choice and convenience: what you prefer on your layout is the correct way to do it.

That said, are you modeling real-life, or using a more free-hand approach? If it's the latter, do what pleases you and ignore every other opinion as irrelevant. If it's the former, look at real life. A large train station uses multiple spurs to load passengers and leaves the main line open: blocking the main is a cardinal sin. A minor station would have a side-track to get the full length of the train safely off the main line for the same reason. It's considered bad form to have a freight train high-ball into the tail end of your passenger train while it's embarking passengers, in real life. Finally, the whistle-stop in rural areas will have no siding, no spur, and frequently, no platform. The train approaches and blows the whistle, signalling it's pending arrival. It stops for a few minutes, then takes off again. It's often at a country store where the crew can run in, grab some to-go food and a pop as the Conductor manages the business side of the stop.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Brooklyn, it really comes down to your personal choice and convenience: what you prefer on your layout is the correct way to do it.
> 
> That said, are you modeling real-life, or using a more free-hand approach? If it's the latter, do what pleases you and ignore every other opinion as irrelevant. If it's the former, look at real life. A large train station uses multiple spurs to load passengers and leaves the main line open: blocking the main is a cardinal sin. A minor station would have a side-track to get the full length of the train safely off the main line for the same reason. It's considered bad form to have a freight train high-ball into the tail end of your passenger train while it's embarking passengers, in real life. Finally, the whistle-stop in rural areas will have no siding, no spur, and frequently, no platform. The train approaches and blows the whistle, signalling it's pending arrival. It stops for a few minutes, then takes off again. It's often at a country store where the crew can run in, grab some to-go food and a pop as the Conductor manages the business side of the stop.


Hey Reckers, thanks for breaking it down like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem, Brooklyn! Glad to help! I'm in Kentucky: one grandfather was a conductor and the other an engineer. The engineer used to get his smoked hams from one of the whistle-stop stores, bring them home (Louisville) and hang them in the basement for special occasions.


----------

